# What it's like with a community betta tank.....



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

This will be my journal on my 10 gallon tropical fish tank (and f course the betta that lives with the tropical fish) and my 5 gallon betta tank.


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

5 gallon tank
In my 5 Gallon I have a Male dragonscale crowntail betta.
I named him inferno, I love his coloring. His base color for his body is a silver/white color, along his face it looks blackish, and in the middle their is some yellow. His scales are big and thick and he has black stripes running across his body. Also on his face he has a red patch, and his gills he uses to flare are black. 
He has a pretty tail, it is white at the base, getting into a silver as it goes up, and eventually a red.
Today I did water changes, it took all day long. I'm new to fish so I'm confused for how often you clean their tank. I had a snail in with my Betta, but the poor little snail got stuck in the filter and was being thrown around, so I moved him to the 10 gallon.


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

10 gallon tank. 
In my 10 gallon I have a twin tail halfmoon betta, that betta cost over $15 at petsmart! 
His color is even more amazing. His body is a light pink/white with hot pink stripes. His fins are purple at the base, then it becomes pink, and at the tips there are clear see through fins. Also on his gills, he has patches of red, blue, green scales. His tail is soo cool looking.
He shares his home with 3 ghost shrimp, 1 algea eater, 4 neon tetras, 2 mystery snails, and an african dwarf frog. He's a friendly fish......


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

I can't upload all the photos at once, so... It's 1 at a time.


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

What should I name these guys?


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

He's a frog that needs a name


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

I need to name 3/4 of the tetras. Also my algea eater is named, is it a Otto or Chinese algea eater.


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

I need to named the black mystery snail.


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

This is a tank veiw from the front


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Just more photos of the betta.


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Is he a halfmoon or a delta?


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Last pic of halfmoon.


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Ghost shrimp


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Also he's a pic from when I got inferno 3 weeks ago, he looks a lot better


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

This is him 1 week ago, I just put him in a filtered tank


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

And him now....


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Him now!


----------

